# automatic feeder for 3 week vacation



## yogurtpooh (Jul 28, 2005)

is there any automatic feeder that can feed every other day a large amount, and has enough storage space to hold NLS cichlid formula to last for 3 weeks?


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

The Eheim feeders are endlessly programmable, and they dispense NLS pellets very nicely. Unfortunately their capacity is somewhat limited - I guess it would depend on what you call "a large amount". I am using one of them with NLS 3mm pellets on my 240G as well as one on my 125G, but if I am away for more than 2 weeks, I'll have to have somebody come in an re-fill the feeders. The neighbor kid (about 14) did a nice job last time I needed that service :thumb:

Frank


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

IF you are going to be gone 3 weeks feeding "LARGE AMOUNTS" is a bad idea. You aren't going to be doing water changes or have any control over the tank.

I would do the opposite. Feed just a small amount every 3-4 days. Fish can go a week to two weeks without food without a problem at all.

You are risking huge failure by trying to feed large amounts for a long time without water changes or anyone there to check on it.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

under_control said:


> IF you are going to be gone 3 weeks feeding "LARGE AMOUNTS" is a bad idea.


In principal that's true, but it depends on tank size. If you have a thousand gallon tank with a big school of oscars, even one 'small' meal for them won't fit in a standard feeder :wink:

Frank


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

fmueller said:


> under_control said:
> 
> 
> > IF you are going to be gone 3 weeks feeding "LARGE AMOUNTS" is a bad idea.
> ...


Should have been clear. I based this off of what I saw in his "tanks" profile.


----------



## yogurtpooh (Jul 28, 2005)

by large amount, i mean enough for the fish to eat in a few seconds. as you can see in my tanks they are way over stocked. My main concern is the amount that the eheims can hold.
I have a friend who can come over 2-3 days but i felt if my fish didnt eat for 2 days, especially the trophs, they'll get cranky


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

But if you feed them for 3 weeks without a water change in an overstocked tank you could instead kill them, rather than make them cranky.


----------



## yogurtpooh (Jul 28, 2005)

i dont think water change is goign to be an issue. my tanks are all over filtered. I feed daily sometimes twice daily and sometimes I go 2 weeks without a water change- so I think every other day just once and 3 weeks is going to be fine.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> I have a friend who can come over 2-3 days but i felt if my fish didnt eat for 2 days, especially the trophs, they'll get cranky


That's actually a good idea, every 2-3 days. They'll be fine and it's better to under feed while 
you're away IMO. I've gone 5 days (troph colony), and they can go much longer. Feeding 
regularly with an automatic feeder when you're not there to monitor it for 2-3 weeks carries a lot 
more risk than having someone feed every 2-3 days. I'm with *under_control* on this one.


----------



## yogurtpooh (Jul 28, 2005)

okay, thanks


----------

